# Rate 19 M



## badromance (Sep 16, 2018)

Im 6'4,gymcelling only for now.Honest rating from 10.I think im mentalcell,i talk with girls easily,just dont find them really interstesting,unless its my oneitis,and they are all so short,i feel like a rapist when im saying hi and stuff.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 16, 2018)

3-4/10 psl jfl at thinking you mog @Tony

either way, start mewing and chewing for lower third (worst feautre)
get rhino for nose to resemble my avitar or my own nose (can pm you my pics if you want)
eyes are good, kinda got ptosis on right eye
FIX YOUR SKIN AND GYM (SEE MY STICKIED GUIDES IMMEDIATELY)

also grow out the hair man buzz cuts are autistic


----------



## badromance (Sep 16, 2018)

Nibba said:


> 3-4/10 psl jfl at thinking you mog @Tony
> 
> either way, start mewing and chewing for lower third (worst feautre)
> get rhino for nose to resemble my avitar or my own nose (can pm you my pics if you want)
> ...


whats the max i can get ? i gymcell and i think i will look good when i get jacked with my 6,4 height


----------



## Nibba (Sep 16, 2018)

badromance said:


> whats the max i can get ? i gymcell and i think i will look good when i get jacked with my 6,4 height


yeah you got me by an inch that could pay off. if you take my advice, i'd say 5-6 but that's with rhino


----------



## badromance (Sep 16, 2018)

Nibba said:


> yeah you got me by an inch that could pay off. if you take my advice, i'd say 5-6 but that's with rhino


ofcourse im taking it,looksmax or die.Im taking accutane for skin for now,and send me your gym routine,i feel like im missing something,i want to gain both strenght and size,i play soccer so i can't only lift for size.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 16, 2018)

badromance said:


> ofcourse im taking it,looksmax or die.Im taking accutane for skin for now,and send me your gym routine,i feel like im missing something,i want to gain both strenght and size,i play soccer so i can't only lift for size.


yeah accutane will destroy your acne just get the necessary blood and liver checks that they make you do. make sure that you get aquaphor for chapped lips.

just take a look at the gycelling megathread i posted and if you think you're more advanced i'll send you my split


----------



## badromance (Sep 16, 2018)

Nibba said:


> yeah accutane will destroy your acne just get the necessary blood and liver checks that they make you do. make sure that you get aquaphor for chapped lips.
> 
> just take a look at the gycelling megathread i posted and if you think you're more advanced i'll send you my split


im more advanced,send it


----------



## Nibba (Sep 16, 2018)

badromance said:


> im more advanced,send it


cool i'll grab it from my phone later


----------



## badromance (Sep 16, 2018)

Nibba said:


> cool i'll grab it from my phone later


okay dont forget,we are almost the same height,so it should work for me fine too


----------



## Nibba (Sep 16, 2018)

badromance said:


> okay dont forget,we are almost the same height,so it should work for me fine too


yeah just eat a shit load of food as well cuz we are tall and takes a lot to get us beefy lol


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Sep 16, 2018)

You look like me. Are you jewish?


----------



## badromance (Sep 16, 2018)

blackopstruecel said:


> You look like me. Are you jewish?


No,im slavic


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Sep 16, 2018)

badromance said:


> No,im slavic



Ok


----------



## Nibba (Sep 16, 2018)

blackopstruecel said:


> Ok


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 17, 2018)

badromance said:


> Im 6'4,gymcelling only for now.Honest rating from 10.I think im mentalcell,i talk with girls easily,just dont find them really interstesting,unless its my oneitis,and they are all so short,i feel like a rapist when im saying hi and stuff.


3/10 or 4/10. Jaw implant and rhino . Grow out your hair. At your height 200 pounds of muscle ripped would put u at an (considering u do the other things) 7 or 8.


----------



## x69 (Sep 17, 2018)

blackopstruecel said:


> You look like me. Are you jewish?


You look better


----------



## badromance (Sep 17, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> 3/10 or 4/10. Jaw implant and rhino . Grow out your hair. At your height 200 pounds of muscle ripped would put u at an (considering u do the other things) 7 or 8.


i could do that after 1-2 years,need to gymcell first and cut my unhealthy habits like masturbating to porn and not eating regulary.Fuck,if i only kept on playing soccer when i was in club as a 9 year old,i would be statusmaxed af and would probably still find this sub.8 is too much i think.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 17, 2018)

badromance said:


> i could do that after 1-2 years,need to gymcell first and cut my unhealthy habits like masturbating to porn and not eating regulary.Fuck,if i only kept on playing soccer when i was in club as a 9 year old,i would be statusmaxed af and would probably still find this sub.8 is too much i think.


If you're wealthy that will push you upto a 9 from 7


----------



## badromance (Sep 17, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> If you're wealthy that will push you upto a 9 from 7


jfl this is suifuel for me jfl,i never took life seriosly until i was suicidal 5 months ago jfl,i was a chad in middle school jfl but there is still hope to succed,i have 2 aunts in Sweden jfl
fuck my life,wish i could re do it,but maybe i would had gotten killed or broke something jfl whatever


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 17, 2018)

badromance said:


> jfl this is suifuel for me jfl,i never took life seriosly until i was suicidal 5 months ago jfl,i was a chad in middle school jfl but there is still hope to succed,i have 2 aunts in Sweden jfl
> fuck my life,wish i could re do it,but maybe i would had gotten killed or broke something jfl whatever


Dont dwell on the past it cant be changed. Looking to live an improved life in the future.


----------



## badromance (Sep 17, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Dont dwell on the past it cant be changed. Looking to live an improved life in the future.


but its so hard ,knowing that life was all for me to grab it,i just had to show up.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 17, 2018)

badromance said:


> but its so hard ,knowing that life was all for me to grab it,i just had to show up.


I have also made several stupid mistakes in my life but i would rather not dwell on them. Do something that helps improve your situation now (like keep on gymmaxxing, study learn how to start a business acquire a skill etc, etc). This will help u forget about your shitty past. Hope this helps


----------



## badromance (Sep 17, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> I have also made several stupid mistakes in my life but i would rather not dwell on them. Do something that helps improve your situation now (like keep on gymmaxxing, study learn how to start a business acquire a skill etc, etc). This will help u forget about your shitty past. Hope this helps


it helps,but i feel whenever i fail something in the future,i will dwell on the past and think that this wasnt supposed to be happening if i did that or that,it was too easy and i fucked it up.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 17, 2018)

badromance said:


> it helps,but i feel whenever i fail something in the future,i will dwell on the past and think that this wasnt supposed to be happening if i did that or that,it was too easy and i fucked it up.


Its gonna take some practice to not think about past events. The trick is to keep yourself busy doing productive things.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 17, 2018)

Slayer


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Sep 17, 2018)

it must be nice being tall. you can fuck all types of girls and they'll all behave so submissive and bubbly around you. like fucking JB's regardless of their age


----------



## Nibba (Sep 17, 2018)

x69 said:


> You look better


change my color in your sig boyo


----------



## x69 (Sep 17, 2018)

Nibba said:


> change my color in your sig boyo


There you go.
Holy shit you got 1500 posts. @Tony He cucked us all


----------



## Nibba (Sep 17, 2018)

x69 said:


> There you go.
> Holy shit you got 1500 posts. @Tony He cucked us all


AND GROWING...MY POWER INCREASES DAILY IN MY QUEST TO OVERTHROW BOTRUCEL


----------



## Tony (Sep 17, 2018)

x69 said:


> There you go.
> Holy shit you got 1500 posts. @Tony He cucked us all


I think at this point its over for us. We should rope as we are incapable of catching him up


----------



## Nibba (Sep 17, 2018)

Tony said:


> I think at this point its over for us. We should rope as we are incapable of catching him up


without a doubt. don't worry boyos i will keep you safe here


----------



## Tony (Sep 17, 2018)

Nibba said:


> without a doubt. don't worry boyos i will keep you safe here


Im under ur hand now. Your squad + me are so powerful now that nobody can stop us


----------



## x69 (Sep 17, 2018)

Tony said:


> I think at this point its over for us. We should rope as we are incapable of catching him up


Only @blackopstruecel is capable of destroying @Nibba . Unfortunately his 100% autism hasn't kicked in yet.
When his autism kicks in it's like Vtec kicking in but worse.



He will overheat and be banned


----------



## Tony (Sep 17, 2018)

x69 said:


> Only @blackopstruecel is capable of destroying @Nibba . Unfortunately his 100% autism hasn't kicked in yet.
> When his autism kicks in it's like Vtec kicking in but worse.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nibba (Sep 17, 2018)

Tony said:


> Im under ur hand now. Your squad + me are so powerful now that nobody can stop us


not even @Slasher with his pink knights of gayness can stop us from our conquest


x69 said:


> Only @blackopstruecel is capable of destroying @Nibba . Unfortunately his 100% autism hasn't kicked in yet.
> When his autism kicks in it's like Vtec kicking in but worse.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony (Sep 17, 2018)

Nibba said:


> not even @Slasher with his pink knights of gayness can stop us from our conquest


He is apparently mia. I think @extreme-overthinker blew his house tbh


----------



## Nibba (Sep 17, 2018)

Tony said:


> He is apparently mia. I think @extreme-overthinker blew his house tbh


kek he probably roped because he has le 56%er face and claims to be aryan but a manlet one. simply can't compete with a pure 100% european 6'3 chad such as myself tbh


----------



## Tony (Sep 17, 2018)

Nibba said:


> kek he probably roped because he has le 56%er face and claims to be aryan but a manlet one. simply can't compete with a pure 100% european 6'3 chad such as myself tbh


ngl


----------



## Nibba (Sep 17, 2018)

Tony said:


> ngl


t b h
bb
h b t


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Sep 17, 2018)

Don't listen to these meanies, you lookin mad cute rn


----------



## Parasito (Sep 17, 2018)

Bro, you look totally normal...I can bet you are from a Balkan country even. I rate u as 5-6, absolutely average. I advice u to take zinc pills and bear yeast with vitamins for the skin and try to avoid dairy as much as possible.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 17, 2018)

fatcelnolonger said:


> Don't listen to these meanies, you lookin mad cute rn


----------



## Yuri Prime (Mar 16, 2019)

Slayer then slayer now


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 16, 2019)

badromance said:


> keep crying


----------



## badromance (Mar 16, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> Don't listen to these meanies, you lookin mad cute rn


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 16, 2019)

badromance said:


> *i was ugly as shit.*
> Proof that looksmaxxing works
> 
> View attachment 31018
> ...



You do look somewhat better. You should dye your brows in the edges, wear colored contacts and grow a beard, preferably one with a litle bit of width and lenght to compensate for you high jaw angle and short lower third of face


----------



## badromance (Mar 16, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> You do look somewhat better. You should dye your brows in the edges, wear colored contacts and grow a beard, preferably one with a litle bit of width and lenght to compensate for you high jaw angle and short lower third of face


i can't grow a beard


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Mar 16, 2019)

I can't believe how much better you look with only the haircut and removing that mole. 


badromance said:


> View attachment 31018


----------



## badromance (Mar 16, 2019)

Arkantos said:


> I can't believe how much better you look with only the haircut and removing that mole.


lol it's not only that
im a new person


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 16, 2019)

badromance said:


> im a new person


What did you change? Do you mean like eating healthy and sutff


----------



## badromance (Mar 16, 2019)

Arkantos said:


> What did you change? Do you mean like eating healthy and sutff


*everything nigga.
everything.
the old me=dead.*


----------



## Einon (Mar 16, 2019)

GO ER.


----------



## badromance (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 16, 2019)

Lol.


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 16, 2019)

4/10


----------

